
Achievement Design 101 - bkudria
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/GregMcClanahan/20091202/3709/Achievement_Design_101.php
======
citizenkeys
You might also like this article on the psychology of game badges
(achievements): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2328684>

I'm interested in reading more about achievements and badges. They seem to be
a great way to motivate users.

